# Spy vs. Spy: Global Intelligence Agencies



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

www.coe.int/en/web/data-protection/setting-democratic-global-standards-for-intelligence-agencies-the-way-forward

https://evergreen.loyola.edu/khula/www/strategic-intelligence/#international

https://usnwc.libguides.com/c.php?g=494120&p=3446903

www.dirjournal.com/blogs/the-worlds-best-intelligence-agencies/

www.deepstateblog.org/deep-states-guide-to-the-worlds-largest-intelligence-agencies/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_agency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_intelligence_agencies

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espionage

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterintelligence

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_counterintelligence_organizations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_intelligence


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 15, 2020)

Central Intelligence Agency













www.cia.gov/index.html

www.nytimes.com/topic/organization/central-intelligence

www.facebook.com/Central.Intelligence.Agency/

www.twitter.com/CIA/status/1333811214812581890

www.instagram.com/cia/?hl=en

www.linkedin.com/company/central-intelligence-agency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Intelligence_Agency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of-the_Central_Intelligence_Agency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Activities_Center


























https://www.youtube.com/user/ciagov


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 15, 2020)

British MI5 and MI6











https://sis.gov.uk

www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-20949,00.html

https://thesun.co.uk/news/5736946/difference-mi5-mi6-spy-agencies-about/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Intelligence_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MI5

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MI6:_Fifty_Years_of_Special_Operations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Director_General_of_MI5

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_intelligence_agencies


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 15, 2020)

Russian KGB GRU FSB SVR














www.themoscowproject.org/explainers/russias-three-intelligence-agencies-explained/

www.kgbespionagemuseum.org/history-of-kgb/

www.cryptomuseum.com/intel/gru/index.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KGB

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Intelligence_Service_(Russia)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Security_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_Group

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRU_(G.U.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Intelligence_Directorate_(GRU)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presidential_Security_Service_(Russia)


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 18, 2020)

Mossad Shin Bet












www.facebook.com/OfficialMossad/

www.twitter.com/mossadil?lang=en

www.instagram.com/mossad_career/?hl=en

https://shabak.gov.il/english/Pages/index.html#=3

https://interactive.aljazeera.com/aje/palestineremix/inside-shin-bet.html#/8

www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/the-mossad

https://mossad.gov.il/eng/pages/encontactus.aspx

www.timesofisrael.com/topic/mossad/

www.jpost.com/tags/shin-bet

www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/israel-intelligence-agencies

www.moderntimes.review/shin-bet-top-guns/

https://thesun.co.uk/news/13336297/mossad-death-squad-executed-iran-nulear-scientist/

www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-19/israel-s-mossad-spy-agency-nabs-100-000-coronavirus-test-kits

www.newstatesman.com/world/middle-east/2018/08/secret-history-mossad-israel-s-feared-and-respected-intelligence-agency

www.theguardian.com/world/2010/feb/19/ian-black-mossad-dubai

www.fas.org/irp/world/israel/mossad/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mossad

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Bet

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operations_conducted_by_the_Mossad


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2020)

Awesome collection @FastTrax !
We should be getting diplomas .


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 20, 2020)

Complete list of global Intelligence agencies:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_intelligence_agencies

Top ten global intelligence agencies:


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Love this stuff, it will take me a while to get through every link, but I will get there.
Also, have to find the YouTube videos that are not available to my country.
I find the SIS emblem to be very interesting, you have the all-seeing eye in a pyramid where the crown sits.
Mossad also fascinates me, they are straight to the point their motto  "By way of _deception_ thou _shalt do war_", and considering all these agencies are always at war it reminds me of a saying my father had "The first casualty of any war is always the truth".
Back to Mossad many years ago I came across a book called Profits of war -Ari Ben-Menashe well, it was mind-blowing keep in mind that Ben-Menashe was affiliated with Mossad and was literally giving away the secret trade of Arms and Military vessels and machines worldwide but especially between Israel and The U.S. He even mentioned Mossad agents that were the king-pin drug lords of Argentia and other South American countries. if I remember correctly Israel was very fast at telling the world that the man was crazy, in an attempt no doubt to discredit him.
Thank you for sharing Fast, it's very appreciated.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 21, 2020)

Tish said:


> Love this stuff, it will take me a while to get through every link, but I will get there.
> Also, have to find the YouTube videos that are not available to my country.
> I find the SIS emblem to be very interesting, you have the all-seeing eye in a pyramid where the crown sits.
> Mossad also fascinates me, they are straight to the point their motto  "By way of _deception_ thou _shalt do war_", and considering all these agencies are always at war it reminds me of a saying my father had "The first casualty of any war is always the truth".
> ...



Me too. Spy stuff, military stuff and Mafia stuff is intriguing to say the least. I never even knew spy stuff existed until James Bond. I'll dovetail more about this onto this thread. TTFN.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 22, 2020)

MADTV - Spy vs Spy - 3 Pigs - YouTube


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> MADTV - Spy vs Spy - 3 Pigs - YouTube



Nothing better then a good old fashioned cartoon video. Thnx for posting DG and have a very Merry Xmas.



A solid 10.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 22, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Nothing better then a good old fashioned cartoon video. Thnx for posting DG and have a very Merry Xmas.
> 
> View attachment 141036
> 
> A solid 10.


Back at ya FT and congrats on a well-documented thread.

Hope 2021 is better than 2020 for all.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 22, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Back at ya FT and congrats on a well-documented thread.
> 
> Hope 2021 is better than 2020 for all.



Always a pleasure DG. I don't know what's gonna be under your XMAS tree with your name on it but every year all I get is the credit card statements. It's no joke, I really do, well that and maybe a slightly used bowtie. lolol.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 22, 2020)

www.dni.gov/index.php/what-we-do/members-of-the-ic

https://intelligence.senate.gov/resources

www.fas.org/irp/offdocs/int023.html

www.sciencedirect.com/topics/computer-science/intelligence-agency

www.gao.gov/products/NSIAD-96-6

www.businessinsider.com/17-agencies-of-the-us-intelligence-community-2013-5#air-force-intelligence-provides-reconnaissance-for-us-ground-troops-5

www.intelligence.gov

www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/GPO-INTELLIGENCE/html/int022.html

https://law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/3024#

www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-17-intelligence-agencies-20170112-story.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON


























www.dailymotion.com/video/xolavw

www.dailymotion.com/video/x2shsav

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6a0y5x


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

@FastTrax it is worthwhile browsing Bletchley Park and Alan Turing, Hugh Alexander and Joan Clarke who were some of the Enigma Machine Codebreakers and there were many and most of them were women.
'The work of Bletchley Park was *kept secret* until the 1970s, and the full story was not known until the 1990s. It has been estimated that the efforts of Turing and his fellow code-breakers shortened the war by several years.'


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 22, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @FastTrax it is worthwhile browsing Bletchley Park and Alan Turing, Hugh Alexander and Joan Clarke who were some of the Enigma Machine Codebreakers and there were many and most of them were women.
> 'The work of Bletchley Park was *kept secret* until the 1970s, and the full story was not known until the 1990s. It has been estimated that the efforts of Turing and his fellow code-breakers shortened the war by several years.'



You'll have it with your morning coffee pk. It's 1:29AM here so you'll have to add 3 or subtract 6 or whatever.... Google is your friend. I think. got your XMAS tree up yet?


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 23, 2020)

https://bletchleypark.org.uk

www.facebook.com/Bletchleypark1/

www.twitter.com/bletchleypark/status/1323265628178911235

www.instagram.com/bletchleyparkuk/>hl=en

https://artsandculture.google.com/exhibit/bletchley-park-home-of-the-codebreakers/wRANFg9s

www.theguardian.com/careers/2018/jul/24/meet-the-female-codebreakers-of-bletchley-park

www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-27808962

www.smithsonianmag.com/history/how-women-codebreakers-wwii-helped-win-war-180965058/

www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2019/october/inside-the-engima-machine.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bletchley_Park

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enigma_machine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptanalysis_of_the_Enigma




























www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pdz6c

www.dailymotion.com/video/x1dg57x

www.dailymotion.com/video/xdoe8u

www.dailymotion.com/video/x7tuffj


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Absolutely fascinating, thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 23, 2020)

www.stacker.com/stories/4253/100-best-spy-movies-all-time

www.insider.com/best-and-worst-spy-films-of-all-time#bridge-of-spies-2015-solidified-steven-spielbergs-prestige-as-a-director-9

www.spynavigator.com

https://deadgoodbooks.co.uk/nicholas-searle-realistic-spy-movies/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Works_about_espionage

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki./List_of_films_based_on_spy_books

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spy_film


























https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMUwbwcWN06H6CikQXOwtEJ0v9ku3ix5J

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLb611oH7bDa52RiJXL4S5zBPm7hbHci_2

www.vimeo.com/spyfilms


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 23, 2020)

@FastTrax thanks for the plethora of information
Bletchley played a large part in my Father-In-Law's life because he was stationed there during WWII
Never spoke about it of course because of 'The Official Secrets Act'


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 24, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @FastTrax thanks for the plethora of information
> Bletchley played a large part in my Father-In-Law's life because he was stationed there during WWII
> Never spoke about it of course because of 'The Official Secrets Act'



Always a pleasure. Lot's of stuff I learned as well. Your father in laws trade significantly impacted the outcome of WWII.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 24, 2020)

www.numbersoddities.nl

www.tcibr.com/signals-intelligence-elint-comint-systems/

www.fas.org/irp/program/collect/vpu-001.htm

www.dni.gov/index.php/what-we-do/what-is-intelligence

www.pbs.org/newshour/show/how-radio-frequency-waves-ended-a-cia-officers-career

www.spyguy.com

www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-rdp80t00246a000600960001-9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signals_intelligence


----------

